# WIe an Geld kommen?



## Alterac123 (17. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,

wie kann ich an Geld kommen? Ich bin 14 Jahre alt und wollte wissen wie ich an Geld kommen kann , einige Ideen habe ich schon gesammelt , vll fällt euch ja noch was ein.

Zeitung austragen.
Elektronik verkaufen (konsolen etc.)

mfg


----------



## yves1993 (17. Juni 2011)

hacken*

Und leider stehen dir da nicht wirklich viele Optionen zur Auswahl... frag eventuell ob du deinen Nachbarn bei simplen Alltagsarbeiten aushelfen kannst... würde ich mal vorschlagen.


----------



## Azerak (17. Juni 2011)

Zeitungen austragen wird wohl das einfachste und bestbezahlteste sein.


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2011)

Jo Zeitung austragen, evtl irgendwo im Garten helfen.
Ansonsten hilft nur in der Schule gut aufpassen damit du später Geld hast. ^^


----------



## Tikume (17. Juni 2011)

Zeitungen/Prospekte austragen oder Strasse/Hof fegen.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Juni 2011)

Mit 14 Jahren kommst du nicht so leicht an Geld, da jeder, der dich beschäftigt, aufpassen muß, dass du keine "Kinderarbeit" verrichtest. Daher sind nur "Ferienjobs" oder "Minijobs", wie eben Zeitung austragen, der einzige Ertrag, den du dir zur Aufbesserung deines Taschengeldes gönnen kannst.


----------



## GCX-513 (17. Juni 2011)

Mich wundert es, dass eine Möglichkeit noch nicht angesprochen wurde. Nachhilfeunterricht geben! Sofern du ein oder mehrere Fächer gut beherrschst lässt es sich damit auch ganz gut verdienen.
Ich hab zu meiner Schulzeit mit Mathe- und Physiknachilfe meine "jugendlichen Ausgaben" bezahlt


----------



## EspCap (17. Juni 2011)

GCX-513 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, dass eine Möglichkeit noch nicht angesprochen wurde. Nachhilfeunterricht geben! Sofern du ein oder mehrere Fächer gut beherrschst lässt es sich damit auch ganz gut verdienen.
> Ich hab zu meiner Schulzeit mit Mathe- und Physiknachilfe meine "jugendlichen Ausgaben" bezahlt



Naja, mit 14... wen will er da unterrichten, Grundschüler?


----------



## GCX-513 (17. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, mit 14... wen will er da unterrichten, Grundschüler?



Ich würde sagen 6. und 7. Klässler. Wenn man gut genug ist, auch Mitschüler, das ist dann keine große Sache. Es war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag...


----------



## Lakor (18. Juni 2011)

Babysitten wäre noch ne Idee.

Ist prinzipiell erlaubt, musst halt nur seriös und verantwortungsbewusst erscheinen, das liegt dann an dir ob du da mit 14 eine Chance hast.

Sonst fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein was man vor 16 machen darf.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Juni 2011)

Du kannst auch bei Nachbarn fragen, ob der Rasen gemäht werden soll. Für 10 Euro drücken die meisten gerne diese unliebsame Arbeit ab.


----------



## Doomsta (18. Juni 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wie kann ich an Geld kommen? Ich bin 14 Jahre alt und wollte wissen wie ich an Geld kommen kann , einige Ideen habe ich schon gesammelt , vll fällt euch ja noch was ein.
> 
> ...



Verkehrszähler
Nachhilfe
Gadrobe im Theater
Kellnern (im richtigen Laden mit viel Trinkgeld garantie, ansonsten lohnts nicht)

Das sind so die überbezahltesten jobs die ich immer gemacht, Verkehrszähler war am besten immer schön im gras liegen und für 9&#8364; die stunde autos zählen. War immer richtig chillig, mit kollegen ist es noch lustiger (in NRW sind die nächsten Zählungen leider erst wieder in 2014).
Nachhilfe ist auch sehr ratsam, vor allem wenn du über ne privat person dran kommst. hab langezeit nem 5 / 6. Klässler Mathe nachhilfe für 15&#8364; die stunde gegeben, absolut unschlagbar!
Gadrobe im theater ist auch n richtig chilliger überbezahlter nebenjob, konnte mir immer die vorstellungen umsonstreinziehen und hab quasi nur ne halbe stunde für 3 oder 4 stunden bezahlte arbeitszeit wirklich "gearbeitet"...vonwegen "Schönen guten Abend, kann ich ihnen den Mantel abnehmen".
Kellnern hab ich dann auch ne Zeit gemacht, als Dortmund meister geworden ist bin ich letztens an einem abend (ca. 8 stunden harte arbeit) mit ca. 350&#8364; nach Hause gegang. Lohnt sich vorallem bei großen Events oder eben in Kneipen / Diskos wo immer viel los ist.

Ich geb dir nur den Tipp, dich wirklich lange genug umzusehen nach nem schön chilligen nebenjob der am besten noch überbezahlt ist. hab auch mal ne zeit bei netto an der kasse für 6,50&#8364; gestanden und bei solchen jobs machst du dich richtig kaputt, bzw musst auch wirklich "arbeiten" für dein geld. Da gibts echt zig dutzend möglichkeiten einfacher an geld zukomm...also schau dich vernünftig um und nehm nicht das erst beste was man dir anbietet.


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Juni 2011)

Man wird fürs Auto zählen bezahlt...?

oO


----------



## EspCap (18. Juni 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Man wird fürs Auto zählen bezahlt...?
> 
> oO



Warum sollte das jemand umsonst machen? Oo


----------



## odinxd (18. Juni 2011)

Die meisten nützlichen Ideen wurden ja bereits genannt. Zeitung austragen oder politische Werbeflyer (hab ich mal gemacht) wird doch recht gut bezahlt.

Elektronik verkaufen würde ich dir persönlich eher von abraten. Kommt echt drauf an welche Sachen. 
Wenn du z.B. nen alten Nintendo oder PS hast guck mal bei Ebay, da bekommt man nicht viel für und die Dinger haben doch einen gewissen Nostalgiewert.

Also für Zeitung austragen bekommst bestimmt mehr als wenn du 2-3 Alte Konsolen verschärbelst


----------



## Doomsta (18. Juni 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Man wird fürs Auto zählen bezahlt...?
> 
> oO



Mit 9,30€ die stunde bzw. 28€ für je 3 stündige zählung (welche nicht kontrolliert werden xD).


----------



## Aventhor (18. Juni 2011)

In ner Kneipe oder Disco arbeiten? Mit 14? .. Ich glaub das wird nicht leicht. 
Meine Schwester hat mal Zeitschriften ausgetragen und hat für nen haufen Arbeit nicht wirklich viel Geld bekommen. Und Abends in nem Theater darf man glaub ich in dem Alter auch nicht arbeiten. Jugendschutzgesetzt bla bla und so weiter. 
Und das man für sein Geld beim Netto arbeiten muss ist ja wohl unverschämt! Wie können die verlangen das man für seine 6,50&#8364; was tut!? Ich glaub es hackt, das sollte man melden! Leitung für Geld erbringen.. schweinerei..
Ich krieg in meiner Ausbildung 750&#8364; Netto und muss dafür ne Stunde mim Auto hin und wieder zurück fahren und dann auch noch arbeiten!! Stellt euch das mal vor. 
.. leicht an viel Geld kommen ohne was zu machen geht sogut wie gar nicht. Zumindest nicht auf dauer. Außer man schaut mal in die illegalen Bereiche, aber davon rate ich einfach so mal ab.


----------



## Morisson (18. Juni 2011)

Zeitungen/Prospekte austragen ist ein NoGo!
Du bist den ganzen Tag unterwegs (kommt darauf an wieviele Bezirke dir zugeilt werden) und belästigst andere Menschen mit oller Reklame bzw wirst deinen Stapel kaum los weil an jeder Haustür in DE ein Klebeschild angebracht ist auf dem steht: Bitte keine Werbung einwerfen. Die "echten" Zeitungen wird ein 14-Jähriger nicht austragen, denn die sollte ja möglichst um Punkt 6 bzw 7 beim Kunden sein was aufgrund von Schule wohl nicht gehen wird.
Ganz zu schweigen von der Bezahlung. Ich hab das damals auch mal gemacht, aber noch 2 Monaten aufgehört weils mir zu doof war, vorallem das Schleppen der gebündelten Stapel...
Bin dann zu ner Spedition und hab da gefragt ob die nicht jemanden bräuchten um LKWs zu waschen - waren damals gute 25 DM pro LKW und man hat, dank Wasserschlauch etc, maximal 40 Minuten pro LKW gebraucht! Gut, mehr als 4 konnte ich alle 3 Tage ned machen, aber hey, da kam gutes Geld rein!

Ansonsteb:
Verkaufe deine Pokemonkarten!
Handel mit deinen Eltern einen Taschengeldzuschlag für gute Noten aus! Da lernst du mehr und durch ne gute Note bekommste nen Zehner rein. Bei ner Eins sogar nen Fuchs!
Besuch doch mal öfter Oma&Opa! Die wissen wirklich immer wie sie dir Geld zustecken können--> gehste eben einkaufen und kannst Restgeld behalten zB!


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube dem TE geht es in erster Linie um seriöse Arbeit und 540 Euro Stundenlohn klingen in meinen Ohren doch leeeeeeeicht übertrieben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Juni 2011)

Du kannst auch bei den Nachbarn fragen, ob du deren Hunde ausführen kannst. 5 Euro pro Spaziergang, und das jeden Tag. Ist pro Monat auch eine nette Summe.


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich glaube dem TE geht es in erster Linie um seriöse Arbeit und 540 Euro Stundenlohn klingen in meinen Ohren doch leeeeeeeicht übertrieben.



Wer hat was von 540 Euro Stundenlohn gesagt? Und Wer verdient soviel außer vllt. der Scheich von Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Sabito (20. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wer hat was von 540 Euro Stundenlohn gesagt? Und Wer verdient soviel außer vllt. der Scheich von Abu Dhabi?



Der Beitrag dazu wurde gelöscht, die 540€ Stundenlohn kommen aus 9€ pro Min zustande.^^


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Juni 2011)

> Naja, mit 14... wen will er da unterrichten, Grundschüler?


Und ja auch Grundschüler brauchen Nachhilfe, bzw nennen wir es mal Hausaufgabenhilfe.
Grade in der Grundschule machen Kinder halt teilweise echt blöde Fehler oder ihre Eltern haben keine Zeit sich ordentlich um die Hausaufgaben zu kümmern.
Und grade saublöde logische Fehler im Rechnen (die für Kinder logisch sind) die dann konsequent immer falsch gemacht werden, kann man mit sowas abstellen.
Und für 10 Euro für 2*45 Minuten in der Woche ist das schon ganz nett gewesen.


----------



## Ernst Haft (20. Juni 2011)

Ist schon eine Weile her, daß ich jung und unschuldig war. Ich hab's damals so gemacht: Mit einem Tankstellenpächter abgesprochen, daß ich an seiner am Wochenende hochfrequentierten Waschanlage "Vorwäschen" bzw. später bei einer neuen Anlage die Autos abledern darf. Ging an sonnigen Samstagen nie unter 100,- DM für ein paar Stunden Arbeit auf reiner Trinkgeldbasis nach Hause - und war natürlich auch richtig Werbung für den Pächter. Brachte mir überdies dort noch einen Nebenjob nach der Schule ein. Als ich in die Lehre ging, hab ich weit weniger verdient .


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juni 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> 
> mfg



putzen/Regale im Supermarkt einräumen/Gute Zeugnisse/Verwandte anschnorren


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Juni 2011)

Leute, bittet schreibt doch nur legale Vorschläge hier rein. Bitte nur das, was man auch mit 14 machen darf.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte damals als Jugendlicher mit einem Freund bei einem Gebrauchtwagenhändler die Autos gewaschen... ich will nicht lügen, aber so 10DM gab es da pro Auto für uns beide.

Ob die sowas heute noch machen weiss ich nicht, aber vorstellen könnte ich mir das.


----------



## sympathisant (21. Juni 2011)

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. das heisst ihr habt 10 autos gewaschen und nen tausender in die kralle bekommen. oO


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. das heisst ihr habt 10 autos gewaschen und nen tausender in die kralle bekommen. oO


Hö? Mathegenie was?  

Wir hatten nach einem Samstag Nachmittag dann um die 70-100*DM*


----------



## sympathisant (21. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Hö? Mathegenie was?
> 
> Wir hatten nach einem Samstag Nachmittag dann um die 70-100*DM*



sorry, verlesen. n leerzeichen zwischen der 10 und DM wär schön gewesen.


----------



## Felix^^ (21. Juni 2011)

Mach Videos die jeder anschauen will und arbeite auf eine Youtube partnerschaft hin^^


----------



## puzzelmörder (21. Juni 2011)

Vertick auf dem Schulhof Zeug (süßigkeiten und so =)
Als damals Centerschock neu waren hab ich aufm Schulhof pro Pause 2-3 Mark verdient. Alle wollten welche haben und ich konnte liefern. ^^
Naja irgendwann sind se dann selbst zum Kiosk gegangen. 


Prosbekte würde ich net austragen. Bei Wind und Wetter rausmüssen für wenig Geld. Klar Geld stinkt nicht aber es gibt bessere Möglichkeiten.
Ich hab es damals gehasst aber man wollte ja am We einen trinken gehen und brauchte die Kohle. 


Mit 14 würde ich die Eltern/Großeltern bluten lassen mit guten Noten und bei Nachbarn Hausarbeiten erledigen. Die Arbeit ist  zügig erledigt und meistens gut bezahlt. Die guten Noten helfen dir außerdem später nen besser bezahlten Job zu bekommen. =)  
Zu Festen bietet sich dann Wegezoll für Autofahrer an. Um die Faschingszeit hab ich damals so um die 100 Mark am Tag bekommen. Alle finden es nervig aber fast alle bazahlen kleine Beträge. Die Straße muss nur gut befahren sein aber nciht zu sehr um die Leute nicht im Stau stehen zu lassen. xD


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> sorry, verlesen. n leerzeichen zwischen der 10 und DM wär schön gewesen.


 

Was mir gerade noch einfiel... wie schauts denn mit Rasenmähen oder anderen Gartenarbeiten aus? So haben wir uns früher auch die ein oder andere Mark verdient.

Ich würde, wenn mich der Nachbarsjunge fragt, sofort zusagen und wäre froh es nicht machen zu müssen. Dafür muss er dann allerdings Traktor fahren lernen. Hrhrhr.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Juni 2011)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Vertick auf dem Schulhof Zeug (süßigkeiten und so =)
> Als damals Centerschock neu waren hab ich aufm Schulhof pro Pause 2-3 Mark verdient. Alle wollten welche haben und ich konnte liefern. ^^
> Naja irgendwann sind se dann selbst zum Kiosk gegangen.


Ach damals als noch niemand internet und brenner hatte und man auf dem schuldhof sicherheitskopien für die kratzanfälligen cd loswerden konnte.


die ganzen waschgeschichten klingen ziemlich interessant, wäre ich da nur damals drauf gekommen.
den etwas älteren kann ich "sst services" empfehlen. vor allem studenten 2000 in 2,5 wochen. wer suchet der findet.


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ..Regale im Supermarkt einräumen..



Erst ab 16.
Versuchs wirklich mit Zeitungaustragen. Scheint mir eine der seriösesten Varianten des Geldverdienens mit 14 zu sein.
Lass die Finger lieber von Elektronikverkauf. Erstens ist das eine gewerbliche Tätigkeit (und der darfst du mit 14 und ohne Gewerbeschein nicht nachgehen) und zweitens birgt es doch gewisse Risiken, am Ende mit noch weniger Geld dazustehen.

Wenn du den Mut dazu hast, guck nach _kostenlosen_ und _seriöse_ Castingdateien. Möglicherweise will jemand genau dein Gesicht für die nächste Werbebroschüre, die du austrägst  
(jaja, klingt doch schon etwas exotischer).


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juni 2011)

Viele große Supermärkte suchen zur Inventur regelmäßig Aushilfskräfte, die beim Zählen helfen. Da konnte man - soweit ich mich erinnere - sogar schon mit 14 aushelfen. Die Arbeit war entspannend und es gab eine angemessenen Zeitausgleich.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Juni 2011)

Also wenn Du 15 wirst, ist eh alles besser. Denn dann drafst Du auch andere Sachen machen las Babysitten und Zeitungen tragen. Wenn Du auf dem Land wohnst wäre es sicher ratsam mal bei den Bauern anzufragen, die haben immer gut Bedarf an Erntehelfern im Sommer/ Herbst. Ich hab damit seit ich 15 war meine Finanzen aufgetrieben...ist zwar körperlich zT wirklich was zu tun, aber man ist draussen und lernt ne ganze Menge..naja und man hat Geld^^ Gab damals 10DM/Std...das wären heute wohl so ..ka 4,50&#8364;-5,00&#8364; - und da man auch unter dieser komischen Grenze bleibt gibts fast nix abgezogen. 

Bis dahin ist sowas wie Regale einräumen denk ich mal noch Okay...Zeitungen, ka ob ich das machen wollte...aber wenns einigermassen bezahlt wird- why not?!

Btw. ich finde es sehr löblich und gut, dass Du Dir selber Gedanken machst wie Du Geld für Deine Hobbies verdienen kannst.

Die Ideen und Aussagen von *puzzelmörder* find ich alles Andere als hilfreich...ich meine Schnorren ist doch asi.(sorry)


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Gab damals 10DM/Std...das wären heute wohl so ..ka 4,50€-5,00€ - und da man auch unter dieser komischen Grenze bleibt gibts fast nix abgezogen.



Das ist aber eine ziemlich lausige Bezahlung... und bei so wenig wird noch gar nichts abgezogen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne liegt die Grenze bei irgendwas um 7-8k/Jahr.


----------



## sympathisant (21. Juni 2011)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Erst ab 16.
> Versuchs wirklich mit Zeitungaustragen. Scheint mir eine der seriösesten Varianten des Geldverdienens mit 14 zu sein.



aber auch eine der stressigsten. auf dem land biste jeden tag mindestens ne stunde unterwegs, brauchst fahrrad mit anhänger und verdienst nicht wirklich gut.



> Lass die Finger lieber von Elektronikverkauf. Erstens ist das eine gewerbliche Tätigkeit (und der darfst du mit 14 und ohne Gewerbeschein nicht nachgehen) und zweitens birgt es doch gewisse Risiken, am Ende mit noch weniger Geld dazustehen.



blödsinn. 

1. wenn jemand seine alten sachen verkauft ist das nicht gewerblich. 
2. können auch minderjährige gewerblichen tätigkeiten nachgehen und firmen gründen.

aber das zeug verkaufst du einmal und dann? hast du wieder kein geld.



> Wenn du den Mut dazu hast, guck nach _kostenlosen_ und _seriöse_ Castingdateien. Möglicherweise will jemand genau dein Gesicht für die nächste Werbebroschüre, die du austrägst
> (jaja, klingt doch schon etwas exotischer).



das ist mal ne idee.


----------

